# Action Shots!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Kids are having so much fun out in the 'forbidden' pasture! I plan to let the herd out there as soon as we can do a little better fencing but the kids have found a small spot to get thru and are loving it!:-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They are so cute and mischievous.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They are adoreable, frolicking through the dandelions like that


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahaha! Naughty kids.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow great pics!!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like they believe the grass IS always greener! :wink:

Great looking kids!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh! They are so very cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! They're so much fun to watch! and the fencing is now ready so the adults are now enjoying the lush pasture too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure are.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cute and looks like they are having so much fun!!


----------

